
New Zealand P2P proposal: guilty until proven innocent - lotusleaf1987
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/11/new-zealand-p2p-proposal-guilty-until-proven-innocent.ars
======
heresy
The "guilty until proven innocent" provision was present in a prior version of
the legislation, was dropped after public outcry, and has magically appeared
again without notice.

If it was not suitable before, why is it suitable now?

Sometimes I hate politicians.

------
loup-vaillant
This remind me of the HADOPI law in France.

First, the parliament vote the law. That law is rejected, on the grounds that
it does not respect the French constitution. (Among other things, there was
the fact that cutting off an internet connection amounts to sever the freedom
of expression of the accused. Only a Judge is supposed to be able to do that,
and the HADOPI law didn't involve one.)

Second, they vote the law _again_ , deferring the anti-constitutional parts to
the application decrees. This law is now applied, despite many thorny problems
(not respecting the presumption of innocence is one of them).

------
mfukar
If politicians are people's representatives, then as people, we're getting
increasingly more stupid.

------
konad
Surely can't last long. Simply repeatedly accuse public officials of
infringement while working at govt. offices.

